

Don’t do what you love - gabzuka
https://medium.com/@rachelnabors/dont-do-what-you-love-41312c943e2

======
pknight
Author actually is doing what she loves and succeeding, by the way.

Any advice should not be taken in a vacuum. It doesn't make it bad advice
because it doesn't solve all of life's problems. The point with the notion of
doing what you love (and the money will follow) is that too many people are
miserable in their jobs. That's an incredible waste. It's much easier to
succeed if you love what you do. Of course that doesn't give anyone immunity
to life's realities. But if you hate what you do, you've certainly got it all
wrong.

I don't think too many people are that naive to think that all they need to do
is to solely focus on what they love doing and everything else will line them
up with success and wealth, just because.

But make no mistake, if you love what you do, if you are passionate, you are
going to do better work than the other sucker who hates what he does (and only
does it for the money/security).

